# Massoth Navigator 128 Speed Steps Question



## wolfetrac (Dec 24, 2010)

Hello, I was wondering if Massoth Navigators will actually do 128 speeds steps? When I change the setting to 128 on mine, it will speed step as follows: 4, 8, 12, 16, 20, 24. You get the drift. On 14 or 28, it goes 1,2,3,4,etc. Is there a setting that I can change to get a true 128 speed steps or is the potentiometer not capable of such fine increments? Any help would be great. BTW, I use a Piko Cental Station and a Massoth Wireless USA Receiver2. Not the new 2.4G.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

wolfetrac said:


> Hello, I was wondering if Massoth Navigators will actually do 128 speeds steps? When I change the setting to 128 on mine, it will speed step as follows: 4, 8, 12, 16, 20, 24. You get the drift. On 14 or 28, it goes 1,2,3,4,etc. Is there a setting that I can change to get a true 128 speed steps or is the potentiometer not capable of such fine increments? Any help would be great. BTW, I use a Piko Cental Station and a Massoth Wireless USA Receiver2. Not the new 2.4G.


Yes, you hold down M2 for several seconds to get the screen for setting the speed steps..........14, 28, or 128. Then go through the rest of the screens making your selections and then Save. Back at your Main screen, if you selected 128, it should show 128 in the left-side line under the loco's picture. 

If you can't get it to work, you may need to update your Navigator's firmware. You'll need either a Massoth PC Programming Module or a Massoth DiMax 1210z Command Station to do it.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If using the Navigator on the LGB MTS III, they only do 14 and 28 steps with the navigator.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Dan Pierce said:


> If using the Navigator on the LGB MTS III, they only do 14 and 28 steps with the navigator.


True statement, but the OP uses a Piko DCC Central Station.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Oops missed the piko reference. Hopefully my comment will remind people that read this with the MTSIII system will remember the restrictions.


----------

